# result pics



## VipeR (Jan 9, 2005)

I have gained about 15 lbs(138-155) and have had my bench, curl, and tricep pushdowns all go up in the past 4-5 months. Here are my results.. tell me what you think and if i should work out any another muscle groups that look weak... thanx (p.s. i am 15 years old)


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2005)

you should be working out all muscle groups on a weekly basis regardless of what looks like it needs work.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2005)

got legs?


----------



## VipeR (Jan 9, 2005)

i do traps,quads,lats,bi's,tri's,shoulders, and chest..


----------



## LAM (Jan 9, 2005)

VipeR said:
			
		

> i do traps,quads,lats,bi's,tri's,shoulders, and chest..



your legs are 50% of your body...


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 9, 2005)

i think your doin great bro, keep up the good work

-Efrin


----------



## KarlW (Jan 9, 2005)

lookin' good man ! ......look better on a solid set of pins.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2005)

He looks fine, real skinny, but thats beside the point.  He is avoiding working on any body part that simply doesn't need more work.  Thats ridiculous.


----------



## j rizz (Jan 9, 2005)

for being 15 u look good man.. keep up the work.. testosterone levels arent even high in 15 year olds.. are they?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> for being 15 u look good man.. keep up the work.. testosterone levels arent even high in 15 year olds.. are they?


They could be raging, it just depends when he started puberty.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks like a mesomorph to me.  Did I mention I hate mesomorphs?


----------



## j rizz (Jan 9, 2005)

ive been reading alot on Im about mesomorphs and other sorts of morphs.. what is up with that.. i looked around and couldnt find an explanation.. does it have to do with ur metabolism or metabolic rate


----------



## KarlW (Jan 9, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Looks like a mesomorph to me. Did I mention I hate mesomorphs?


You'd like me   ................ecto all the way


----------



## Mudge (Jan 9, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Looks like a mesomorph to me.  Did I mention I hate mesomorphs?



No offense intended, but I am guessing you have never seen one in your life. I have seen mesomorphs, and it took me years of training to even figure out how to match them. Not to say that people are not of mixed types, but being lean with small amounts of muscle does not make one a mesomorph.

138 to 155 pounds is not a mesomorph at 15 years of age. The mesomorphs I have known were no taller than 5'9" and all weighed over 200 pounds with ZERO training or attention to diet, at 15 they would have weighed more than 155 which is what I weighed, being somewhat average.

I would suggest hitting the legs. I dont think an unbalanced physique looks very pleasing to the eye, and women like legs believe it or not.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> No offense intended, but I am guessing you have never seen one in your life. I have seen mesomorphs, and it took me years of training to even figure out how to match them. Not to say that people are not of mixed types, but being lean with small amounts of muscle does not make one a mesomorph.
> 
> 138 to 155 pounds is not a mesomorph at 15 years of age. The mesomorphs I have known were no taller than 5'9" and all weighed over 200 pounds with ZERO training or attention to diet, at 15 they would have weighed more than 155 which is what I weighed, being somewhat average.
> 
> I would suggest hitting the legs. I dont think an unbalanced physique looks very pleasing to the eye, and women like legs believe it or not.




Yeah, but once he hits the legs he will be well beyond 155.  Maybe 170@ 15.  Maybe he is not 100% meso, but I think he is close.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah viper man hit the legs after all you wouldnt want huge upper body and twigs for legs would you, myself i enjoy doing the legs expecially the squats as i can now do 1 set of 10 reps at 65 kg which is roughly 145lbs and i ahve only been doing legs myself for 6-7 weeks maybe shows how much can be acheived if you put your mind to it

Neo


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> He looks fine, real skinny, but thats beside the point.  He is avoiding working on any body part that simply doesn't need more work.  Thats ridiculous.



damn, man, take it easy on him. He didn't post that he thinks he's the shit. Do i sense a wee bit of jealousy? instead of criticizing, why not offer advice?

I think you look great for a 15yr old, WAY ahead of where i was. 

In your situation, there's a few thing you need to do:
1. Learn as much as you can about BB (training, diet, rest etc.)
2. Train the entire body (add back, forearms, calves, abs, lower back, and train all 3 different heads to the delts)
3. EAT EAT EAT as much as you can. Your in the most anabolic age of your life, and you need cals to grow. Eat all the (mostly clean) protein and carbs you can handle. 

stick to those 3 things, and you're on your way to gettin' BIG.

Keep pumpin',

FLEX


----------



## Mudge (Jan 10, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yeah, but once he hits the legs he will be well beyond 155.  Maybe 170@ 15.  Maybe he is not 100% meso, but I think he is close.



With zero training he would weigh more. If someone were 100% meso they would be scientific freaks, like the baby who can hold 15 pounds in front of himself with one arm, he is a freak. Again I'm not discounting what anyone looks like here, I am not mesomorphic myself. If I were by comparing my height and weight to those I have known, I would have been about 235 pounds to start with not having lifted a damn thing.

Paul Demayo said he was 205 pounds in high school before he lifted a weight, he is 5'10". The mesos I have known were over 200 in high school AND lean, and the last one I worked with about 6 years ago, also lean, 215 pounds at 5'9" where I was only 205 at 6'2". Neither of the two of them did anything physical in terms of weights, jogging or anything of the like.

Not eating properly, when I was 15 I would have been about 155 pounds, 5'8", with under 16" arms and closing out the year benching about 185 which was ok but not stupendous by any means and far from mesomorphic.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> With zero training he would weigh more. If someone were 100% meso they would be scientific freaks, like the baby who can hold 15 pounds in front of himself with one arm, he is a freak. Again I'm not discounting what anyone looks like here, I am not mesomorphic myself. If I were by comparing my height and weight to those I have known, I would have been about 235 pounds to start with not having lifted a damn thing.
> 
> Paul Demayo said he was 205 pounds in high school before he lifted a weight, he is 5'10". The mesos I have known were over 200 in high school AND lean, and the last one I worked with about 6 years ago, also lean, 215 pounds at 5'9" where I was only 205 at 6'2". Neither of the two of them did anything physical in terms of weights, jogging or anything of the like.
> 
> Not eating properly, when I was 15 I would have been about 155 pounds, 5'8", with under 16" arms and closing out the year benching about 185 which was ok but not stupendous by any means and far from mesomorphic.




I see what your saying.  But, would they not be super meso's, or something to that extent then?  I thought Mesomorphs were fairly common...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 10, 2005)

Mesomorphs are RARE, I think you are confusing being lean and showing a little muscle as being a mesomorph.

There are meso/endos that I would call "super," those are the guys that walk into a gym for the first time and bench 400-500 pounds with zero training. A guy who weighs in the 130-150s in high school, is not a mesomorph unless he is extremely short.

That is just my observation. Someone who is midly athletic doesn't appeal to me as a mesomorph, obviously though there is more variety in society than just 3 different sizes of people, we are mixes of bodytypes. But someone I'd call mesomorphic would be both lean and large without touching a damn thing.


----------



## LAM (Jan 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> But someone I'd call mesomorphic would be both lean and large without touching a damn thing.



exactly...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 10, 2005)

And again I dont say any of that to belittle anyones "genetics," I am not anywhere near mesomorphic myself. I lifted weights and still did not match the strength or muscularity of the mesomorphs I knew, although admitedly I did not know the true importance of diet at that time.

Mesomorphs are not at all common, I have known maybe 4 in my life that I can think of, that were more meso than meso-endo.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 10, 2005)

I've met maybe two, and they were both extraordinary football players.  One was lean, enormously muscled, fast, short and bench pressed 410 for reps in high school at a body weight of 210 pounds.  

He was recently gunned down in a gang related shooting, off the topic


----------



## Mudge (Jan 10, 2005)

That sucks... but there we have a nice example of a true mesomorph. Brad Pitt is not a mesomorph.

Where did your sig quote come from?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> And again I dont say any of that to belittle anyones "genetics," I am not anywhere near mesomorphic myself. I lifted weights and still did not match the strength or muscularity of the mesomorphs I knew, although admitedly I did not know the true importance of diet at that time.
> 
> Mesomorphs are not at all common, I have known maybe 4 in my life that I can think of, that were more meso than meso-endo.


I know one, Glenn Murray.  The guy wrestles for Michigan state.  I watch the kid eat 4 donuts for breakfast.  and then meatloaf for a dinner (that's it.)

I've known him for 17 years.  I still remember the pull up contest they made us do in 2nd grade.  I did 6 (2nd place) we all sat on the floor(indian style) and counted as Glenn did 27.  And that's not a joke.

He was about 5'7" 165 in sophmore year of HS.  I think he was benching about 315 back then.  

He never lifts any more, and I'm fighting to 'try' to look like he does


----------



## Mudge (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> He never lifts any more, and I'm fighting to 'try' to look like he does



Bingo.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Bingo.


His dad and little bro are the same damn way.  I hate them.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, this is why i HATE mesomorphs.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 10, 2005)

ok whats mesmomorphic???????

Neo


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> ok whats mesmomorphic???????
> 
> Neo


The bastards that win the gene pool lottery.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 10, 2005)

My youngest brother is ripped year round, good muscle definition, but not larger like the guys I have known. Just some nice round muscles and good definition. I still would not have minded those genes, versus being practically ecto/endo at the same time.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/becker3.htm

http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/id-488.html


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

I'd say i'm a pretty solid mix of ecto and meso.



Your score is *2.00*. Your body is closest to a *Mesomorph*. You have a naturally fit body but to maintain it or improve it you should exercise and diet correctly for your type. Strength training can be done more often and for longer sessions then would be good for an Ectomorph, but you must still be carefull not to overdo it. You should train with moderate to heavy weighs and at a moderate pace, not resting too long between sets. You will find you gain muscle quite easy (some women and even men might not want to get too bulky, but this won't happen suddenly. When you are happy with your muscle size simply train to maintain it). Stick to a good healthy diet to keep you lean and muscular, and watch for any slow creeping fat gains. Engage in and enjoy aerobic activities, sports, etc. but do not overdo.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks mudge I tested and got an 

"Your score is 1.92.

Your body is closest to a Mesomorph"
  hm, I never thought of me in that way, If I am of "good genes" it must be barely so....before I started working out I was always just "normal" but I did notice how after only a month oftraining I had my back straight and my chest sticking out and people noticed me, not I would jsut consider myself "normal" in the muscle gaining category, but of course I am  never happy with myself anyway...lol


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> The bastards that win the gene pool lottery.


  LMFAO!  

   I'm an Endo-Mesomorph.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 10, 2005)

i got a score of 2.25 
my body as it is now is more like mesmomorth since ive been working out but im guessing 2.25 means i was skinny as a kid which i was because i never used to eat my meals


----------



## Mudge (Jan 10, 2005)

I have no idea the validity of the test, but Google pulled it up. Males and females alike rarely accurately describe themselves. I have had people tell me I have wide shoulders, I think they are smoking crack. Perspective is a tough one with a test like that.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> That sucks... but there we have a nice example of a true mesomorph. Brad Pitt is not a mesomorph.
> 
> Where did your sig quote come from?




http://www.mikementzer.com/bodyfat.html

True mesomorphs are really, really rare.  Of the guys I know I'm the closest in terms of my strength, but I'm too tall (6'0-6'1) and not heavy enough (222) to be in the same bracket as the true meso's I've met.

I doubt there's more than one or two members on this entire board that could be considered mesomorphs...


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 10, 2005)

so how could you tell a true mesmomorph apart?

Neo


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> He looks fine, real skinny, but thats beside the point. He is avoiding working on any body part that simply doesn't need more work. Thats ridiculous.


your pretty skinny there too bro, fyi


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

419Para_Dice said:
			
		

> your pretty skinny there too bro, fyi


Your basing your opinion on a picture taken about ten months ago?  Smart..


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> females alike rarely accurately describe themselves. .


are you calling me a girl?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 10, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> so how could you tell a true mesmomorph apart?
> 
> Neo



Everyone is some kind of mix, but like Duncan Donuts said, it is very rare to see one. When you see a guy that very obviously looks like he works out, religiously, but doesn't - thats a mesomorph. And again I'm talking bigger than Brad Pitt, with zero training. Like one article noted, those that I have known WERE naturally more aggressive people. 2 of the 4 that I have known were in trouble with the law on a regular basis, the other two were basically good guys but you didn't want to cross them.

If I had lower bodyfat but the same muscle and didn't lift at all, I would be a mesomorph. Those I have known though were always under 6 foot, maybe from early peaking testosterone levels, dont know.


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Your basing your opinion on a picture taken about ten months ago? Smart..


yeah

-Efrin


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

419Para_Dice said:
			
		

> yeah
> 
> -Efrin


Just a lesson for the all those who choose to post pictures.  If you don't want to be critiqued, then dont post your pictures.  Clearly, there are ignorant assholes like Efrin here who choose to think because I say one thing that I am automatically perfect.  That is far from the case.  

Please, Efrin.  Do us all a favor and post some pictures of yourself, if you are going to call out people doing what was asked of them.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 10, 2005)

sox wasn't saying anything to be mean, he was simply saying the truth..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> sox wasn't saying anything to be mean, he was simply saying the truth..


your really skinny DD..


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> your really skinny DD..


 Why the atitude? Would you have ratherd him to call you a fat fuck?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> Why the atitude? Would you have ratherd him to call you a fat fuck?


I'd have rathered him wait until I ask to be critiqued to be critiqued.


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Clearly, there are ignorant assholes like Efrin here who choose to think because I say one thing that I am automatically perfect.
> 
> Do us all a favor and post some pictures of yourself, if you are going to call out people doing what was asked of them.



then i'm an ignorant asshole, too.

I'm not calling you out, cuz to be honest i couldn't care less. but i also think it was a dickmove the way you criticized the kid.

When someone posts a pic, they want CONSTRUCTIVE criticism. Not to be called skinny (he actually is well developed for a 15yr old) and ridiculous (for not training certain parts).

instead, why not assist him in what he needs to work on and learn, not the other way around and ridicule him for what he's not doing.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

I said he looked fine, but didnt agree with his routine, and thought he needed to add on some weight.  I don't believe I ridiculed him and if I did, that wasn't my intention.  My intention was to assist him in putting on some weight thus putting on some serious size and strength.

He looks good.  My only critique is the way he views training in terms of his routine, and him being a very skinny kid.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 10, 2005)

Your score is -3. Your body is closest to a Loser-Morph.  Don't attempt to stay on a diet or lift, you will never be muscular and cut.  Kill yourself now you waste of life!


That wasn't very nice.


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> My only critique is him being a very skinny kid.



If he's skinny, what are you?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> If he's skinny, what are you?


Again, you can discard that picture.  I don't know why I still have it up there.  It was taken ten months ago.  Yes, I was skinny, I have openly admitted that many times.  Ten months later, I have added 30-35 pounds and dont look nearly as skinny as I did ten months ago.


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Again, you can discard that picture. I don't know why I still have it up there. It was taken ten months ago. Yes, I was skinny, I have openly admitted that many times. Ten months later, I have added 30-35 pounds and dont look nearly as skinny as I did ten months ago.


 Hey don't want to be a dick but

 145 - 130 = 15lbs.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> Hey don't want to be a dick but
> 
> 145 - 130 = 15lbs.


Are you my mom?  how would you know I weighed 130 pounds a ten months ago?


----------



## cider303 (Jan 10, 2005)

hey children, chill out... this isnt a pissing contest... just say you didnt like the comment and it probably wont happen again(im actually not that old myself, just regarding they way you are acting).  oh and mudge... this is probably a bad thread to continue this on but do you think there is a direct relationship between mesomorphs and XYY chromosome males?


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Again, you can discard that picture.  I don't know why I still have it up there.  It was taken ten months ago.  Yes, I was skinny, I have openly admitted that many times.  Ten months later, I have added 30-35 pounds and dont look nearly as skinny as I did ten months ago.



I wasn't trying to insult you, i was just asking, that's all.

and 35lb in 10months? shit, i need your diet.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 11, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I wasn't trying to insult you, i was just asking, that's all.
> 
> and 35lb in 10months? shit, i need your diet.


Beginner Gains.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Are you my mom?  how would you know I weighed 130 pounds a ten months ago?


 Because you said so.. 



> Weight: *130*
> Bench: 160
> Squat: 185 (embarrassing)
> Hang Clean: 115


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 11, 2005)

The picture was taken months before I uploaded it onto IM.


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> The picture was taken months before I uploaded it onto IM.


 Ok, I just hope your squats are better now  (Are they?)


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 11, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> Ok, I just hope your squats are better now  (Are they?)


see journal in signature.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/becker3.htm
> 
> http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/id-488.html


_Well I don´t agree with those tests because everybody can be thin, fat or muscular at some point of their life. 
_


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 11, 2005)

I got a score of a 2.12 on that Mesomorph test. 

 I was a fat-ass back in middle school, and into the beginning of highschool. 

 I dropped weight like a MOFO once I started mountain biking.

 I'm now 5' 10" @ 175 lbs.  I'm not very big, but quite muscular, and my definition is getting better and better as I'm starting my cutting cycle.

 -Matt


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Just a lesson for the all those who choose to post pictures. If you don't want to be critiqued, then dont post your pictures. Clearly, there are ignorant assholes like Efrin here who choose to think because I say one thing that I am automatically perfect. That is far from the case.
> 
> Please, Efrin. Do us all a favor and post some pictures of yourself, if you are going to call out people doing what was asked of them.


okay first, i think he wanted sum encouragement.  most young people who start BB'ing are skinny, ya dont have to tell them twice..TRUST ME!

i didnt say i was perfect either, look in my gallery, i need to cut, but dont tell me im fat, i knew that allready too. i also dont have a lower body pic, and i will post one if i want it to be critiqued.

lastly, i took what you said to the kid as an insult, so i simply pointed out, that you were skinny too.  my bad if that pic is 10 months old, maybe you should update it.

-Efrin


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

All of you are skinny!  So just shut up, this is stupid!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 11, 2005)

419Para_Dice said:
			
		

> okay first, i think he wanted sum encouragement. most young people who start BB'ing are skinny, ya dont have to tell them twice..TRUST ME!
> 
> i didnt say i was perfect either, look in my gallery, i need to cut, but dont tell me im fat, i knew that allready too. i also dont have a lower body pic, and i will post one if i want it to be critiqued.
> 
> ...


If he took at as an insult, thats his fault.  Please, buddy.  If you dont expect the obvious to come out when asked to be critiqued, you shouldn't post your pictures at all.  Thats my motto.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> All of you are skinny! So just shut up, this is stupid!


 

well said.


----------

